#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  If anyone wants Tarot, Rune, or Pendulum readings...

## TheDruidSeer

I do Tarot, Rune, and Pendulum readings online. I just thought I would put it out there for anyone interested. I've been using divination for close to 16 years. I've also guest blogged on Psychicbazaar.com for a review of the Hermetic Tarot Deck by Godfrey Dowson.
If anyone is interested you can check them out at,

http://myworld.ebay.com/the_druid_seer on ebay, or

http://www.etsy.com/shop/TheDruidSeer on etsy

My links are also posted in my signature on any of my posts.
I'm also welcomed to questions on divination...
Thanks

----------


## TheDruidSeer

> I'm impressed. Do you charge for the readings?


Yes I do charge, but it's usually under 10 dollars. Gotta keep myself fed somehow lol  :Wink:

----------

